# Muscle lactic acid build up solution



## Alexa1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi All,

  Lately I have problem with lactic acid build up in my muscles. I have increased my training intensity and frequency and for the last two to three months I am suffering from very bad lactic acid build up which in turn affects my exercising regime. My muscles are very sore for about 24- 48 hours and I cannot exercise them during this period of time. 

  I watched “The Doctors” show on the TV and they suggested that bicarbonate soda clears the lactic acid and relieves muscular pain. However, on another hand I know that bicarbonate soda destroys the stomach lining. Has anyone tried bicarbonate soda and if you did, please share your experience.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 10, 2012)

I would try supplementing with beta-alanine. Start at a low dose like .8g and then work up (if needed) to a dose that reduces the DOMS. Works for me


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 10, 2012)

A tablespoon of baking soda in a glass of water works for me every time. I`ve been doing it for 30 years.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexa1 said:


> Lately I have problem with lactic acid build up in my muscles. [snip] My muscles are very sore for about 24- 48 hours and I cannot exercise them during this period of time.



Lactic acid does not cause soreness or DOMS, exercise does. Lactic acid as a cause of soreness has been debunked for over a decade.


----------



## pebble (Apr 10, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Lactic acid does not cause soreness or DOMS, exercise does. Lactic acid as a cause of soreness has been debunked for over a decade.



Lactic acid has been debunked.  Lactate and the carbonic acid dissociate almost instantaneously.  What people experience is called metabolic acidosis.


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 11, 2012)

Alexa1 said:


> I have increased my training intensity and frequency and for the last two to three months I am suffering from very bad lactic acid build up which in turn affects my exercising regime. My muscles are very sore for about 24- 48 hours and I cannot exercise them during this period of time.



Increasing intensity and frequency at the same time for a sustained period is a recipe for overtraining. Why not just take a break then work smarter by incorporating a non-linear periodization schedule to avoid getting beat up?


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 11, 2012)

Massage!! and rest


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2012)

i think taruine helps all so for me any way.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 12, 2012)

Get the sand out of your vagina and train through the pain. JK, I have found that massive water intake helps the situation but doesn't relieve it.


----------



## effinrob (Apr 12, 2012)

yea im not sore any more once i become pumped up again just shut and squat


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 13, 2012)

Beta Alanine for the intra-workout benefits, not sure if there's a solution for DOMS.  Normally, the body makes adaptations to your current level of volume x intensity and DOMS becomes diminishing over time on its own.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 13, 2012)

DOMS usually sets in full force in about 48hrs, so what I am hearing is normal.  If full range of motion isnt limited, work through it.  If it is....well, jerkoff, play a video game, do abs, ya know, do something else.


----------



## LAM (Apr 15, 2012)

I have tried bicarbonate soda to buffer lactic acid and found it did help.  creatine also helps to buffer lactic acid as does aline.

bicarbonate soda does not have a negative effect on the stomach lining, it actually decreases the pH.  the stomach lining is tough as nails when it comes to handling acidity.

which ever one you use you want to use the bare minimum as you also want to increase your lactic acid threeshold


----------



## Alexa1 (Apr 16, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Massage!! and rest



I went to physio and I will rest this week. I will go to the normal training routine next week.


----------



## Alexa1 (Apr 16, 2012)

AKIRA said:


> DOMS usually sets in full force in about 48hrs, so what I am hearing is normal.  If full range of motion isnt limited, work through it.  If it is....well, jerkoff, play a video game, do abs, ya know, do something else.



Hi Akira,
Doing something else is part of my problem as well as I do martial arts as well the pain is restrictive during the fitness part of the training session.


----------



## Alexa1 (Apr 16, 2012)

LAM said:


> I have tried bicarbonate soda to buffer lactic acid and found it did help.  creatine also helps to buffer lactic acid as does aline.
> 
> bicarbonate soda does not have a negative effect on the stomach lining, it actually decreases the pH.  the stomach lining is tough as nails when it comes to handling acidity.
> 
> which ever one you use you want to use the bare minimum as you also want to increase your lactic acid threeshold



Hi Lam,
How much bicarbonate soda do you take?


----------

